# help! motherboard came with one side of heatsink open!



## phrick (Jun 2, 2013)

i went to nehru place yesterday and bought this motherboard:
ASUS - M5A97 R2.0
but i did not check it there and when i checked this morning the heatsink on the left side of the motherboard was open on one side. i did push the spring type button through the hole it clasped on firmly. my questions are:
* should i return it?
* if they dont take it back, can i apply some special heatsink paste put it back again? notewell that the heatsink nor the mobo is broken. only open.
the heatsink paste was rubbery though, what is it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2013)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## phrick (Jun 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you post a pic?



here is the area:
View image: damage


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

once I got a XFX mobo with such isse and the damn heatsink spring type button was broken .. glued it with super glue but the mobo gone bad after  days and had to RMA it .. from then on I always check mobos at the shop specially the heatsink, pci-e and memory slots ..

@ *Op* - as you have said it clasped firmly I think the mobo should be Ok to use and after installing OS and all do check the mobo telmp ( use hwinfo ) and post the temp in here.


----------



## phrick (Jun 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> once I got a XFX mobo with such isse and the damn heatsink spring type button was broken .. glued it with super glue but the mobo gone bad after  days and had to RMA it .. from then on I always check mobos at the shop specially the heatsink, pci-e and memory slots ..
> 
> @ *Op* - as you have said it clasped firmly I think the mobo should be Ok to use and after installing OS and all do check the mobo telmp ( use hwinfo ) and post the temp in here.



while watching hd videos with svp and madvr mb temp. is 34c
playing tomb raider for 2 hrs. takes it to 36-38c and today while running the metri last light benchmark took mb temp. to 40c.
is it ok?
my room has no ac.
can you give me an estimate at what temp. the mb temp. should be?
i am using fx 6300 stock speed with hyper 212 evo and cm elite 371 usb3 cabinet, with 1 front fan (inlet) 1 side fan (inlet) 1 back fan (outlet). also my grfx card is a reference design 660ti.
is the temp. ok? 
plz reply.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^Perfectly perfect.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 17, 2013)

The temps are good and you have nothing to worry on that aspect.


----------



## phrick (Jun 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Perfectly perfect.





rakesh_ic said:


> The temps are good and you have nothing to worry on that aspect.



thanks for helping.

if you may could you tell me how much mb temp. is bad for my mobo (asus m5a97 r2.0). a ballpark figure would do.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2013)

phrick said:


> thanks for helping.
> 
> if you may could you tell me how much mb temp. is bad for my mobo (asus m5a97 r2.0). a ballpark figure would do.



no need to worry unless it crosses 60c though normally it won't go over 50-55c though.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 18, 2013)

You should have exchanged it the moment you saw the heat sink. 
What if they blame you for this heatsink issue when you will RMA your mobo?


----------

